# MAC China - Beijing



## ellesea (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm going to Beijing in December and I know there is a MAC there. Does anyone know if the special Asia releases are only for Taiwan and Hong Kong? Last year when I was there they had special collection of "White" items --> powders, skincare, etc. although the prices were all outrageous.


----------



## ellesea (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess Beijing is not a popular destination...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, if anyone cares the collection is called Lightful.  The powder (dual use, I think) is 390RMB. About 55CDN.

I also checked out some prices:
Fluidline: 180RMB
Lipstick: 150RMB
Lipliners: 130RMB
Eyeshadow: 140RMB

The prices are quite insane considering it's much cheaper in Toronto where I live even with the 14% tax.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 12, 2006)

i know that theirs very few asian specific releases 

mostly skin care products lighter colored powders but thats about it. really nothing to get 2 excited about haha


----------



## oddinary (Dec 13, 2006)

We don't have any specials apart from Lightful here!


----------



## Ascella (Dec 14, 2006)

I am going to Beijing in the end of January, will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## sweetsugar (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone know how much pigments are selling for? I read somewhere thats its only 110 Yuan, seems way too cheap?!


----------



## stickles (Mar 25, 2007)

Just watch out for fake pigments in beijing, I've seen a LOT of fake MAC-packaged pigments around.


----------



## sweetsugar (Mar 25, 2007)

Do you know what the retail price is for MAC pigments in China?


----------



## ellesea (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_Just watch out for fake pigments in beijing, I've seen a LOT of fake MAC-packaged pigments around._

 
Well, you can be sure that anything bought outside of the MAC store will be fake and anything bought at the counters will be real because there are only very selected nicer department stores that have MAC counters.


----------



## Risser (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetsugar* 

 
_Do you know what the retail price is for MAC pigments in China?_

 
RMB210


----------



## Bonbonroz (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a "real" MAC shop in Beijing? Cuz the only one I found was the one indicated on the website, in Zhongyou, and they don't have everything since it's a corner... Thks!


----------



## nadin17 (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonbonroz* 

 
_Does anyone know if there is a "real" MAC shop in Beijing? Cuz the only one I found was the one indicated on the website, in Zhongyou, and they don't have everything since it's a corner... Thks!_

 
There is also MAC in The Place (but I don't know exactly whether it's a shop or a corner)


----------



## iammoggy (Feb 13, 2008)

yes, there's a real MAC shop in Beijing


----------



## rocketqueen (Sep 17, 2012)

Can you Back2Mac in Bejing?


----------

